# out of touch, wheres eveyone gone



## HappyHiker (May 20, 2002)

So its been a while since I'v been here, but my TiVo stopped working, whats up ?
I read an article from march sayingthe epg was turned of and an unoficial one was coming but I can't find it anywhere. Can someone point me inthe right direction ?

Thanks


----------



## BaggieBoy (Dec 4, 2000)

AltEPG


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Over at Tivoland...

http://www.tivoland.com/forum/index.php


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Not much action over there either unfortunately compared to The Old Days!

The reality sadly is that the majority of former Tivo users have moved on to using other HD capable PVR systems.

However I am not one of them and still stick with my Tivo in glorious 2D.

However I don't often bother with the forum as no new hacks seem to be being developed...........


----------

